# Changer la langue d'un mac américain !



## kalimer0x (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Voilà j'ai un mac (si il vous faut plus de précisition a son sujet, signalez le moi) américain et j'aimerais savoire si il est possible de le passer en francais et si c'est possible, comment faire ?

Voilà merci beaucoup !


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

Quel syst&#232;me d'exploitation?

Si c'est MacOS X c'est tr&#232;s simple, si c'est un syst&#232;me ant&#233;rieur (9,8,7....) il faut r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me en version fran&#231;aise.

Concernant le clavier, pour passer de Qwerty en AZERTY, si c'est un Mac de bureau: racheter un clavier, si c'est un portable.... mieux vaut conserver le qwerty


----------



## kalimer0x (19 Octobre 2005)

Donc je suis obliger de réinstaller un systeme si 'est une version antérieur aux version 9,8,7,ect ... et je doit aussi réinstaller le systeme si c'est un Mac OS X ? je n'ai pas d'autre choix ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Octobre 2005)

Non si c'est MacOs X (qui est multilingue), il suffit d'aller dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, International et de placer la langue fran&#231;aise en t&#234;te de liste.

Par contre si c'est MacOs 9, ou MacOs 8, MacOS 7...., il faut trouver une version fran&#231;aise du syst&#232;me et l'installer.


----------



## kalimer0x (20 Octobre 2005)

D'accord merci beaucoup !

@tte


----------

